# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Looking for a local 3D printer near Philadelphia, PA

## JeffZ

Hello, looking for someone local who can print the attached model (see attached stl.)  It has to be fairly sturdy, but not superbly finished.  I'm thinking SLS or similar?  Thanks.

----------


## brownel02

What are the rough dimensions (stl's come in funny sometimes)?  Is it  5.7x5.7x.79?

----------


## JeffZ

> What are the rough dimensions (stl's come in funny sometimes)?  Is it  5.7x5.7x.79?


Hi, it's 6" x 6" x 4mm

----------


## brownel02

Hi Jeff,Sorry for the delay.  This is just outside my MarkTwo envelop, sorry about that.  I think I am limited to something like 5.8".  


> Hi, it's 6" x 6" x 4mm

----------


## JeffZ

Ok no worries.  I had it printed at 3DHubs and got exactly what I needed.  It wasn't cheap, but didn't break the bank either.

Curious, are you local to philly?  or in the burbs?

----------


## brownel02

I am in NY but figured if I could print it I would just send it in the mail to you, easy enough.  The other thought was to split the model with a dove tail and build it as 2 parts and join them together post build.

----------


## JeffZ

Ok cool.  I'll keep in touch and ping you if I need something else.

----------

